# 3DS: Completed StreetPass Mii Plaza — All Find Mii Hats and Puzzle Swap Panels



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2011)

I haven't seen any videos or pictures of all the Puzzle Swap panels completed online yet, so I decided to upload a video of my own. Has anyone else completed all the panels yet, or obtained all the hats from Find Mii?


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 22, 2011)

How do you have so many steet passes.

I have 2 miis in my plaza. but then i guess in my area not many people have a 3ds


----------



## SodaDog (Apr 22, 2011)

i nearly finished streetpass quest but never completed a puzzle swap yet.


----------



## Jake (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm hoping this will give you answers

Also Tye, you're a mentally ******** whore lolololol /joke.

But srsly. I've only got a Mario Hat which I got from Hiring Hero's...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> How do you have so many steet passes.
> 
> I have 2 miis in my plaza. but then i guess in my area not many people have a 3ds


A lot of them came from Video Games Live. Go to any big video game event like that and I'm sure you'll get tons. I'm expecting to get hundreds of StreetPasses at Comic-Con, lol. Also, I get a few from around campus, and at Target and Best Buy's demos. Oh, and there's the fact that my three roommates all have 3DSes of their own, too, lol.

I'm also one of the administrators of StreetPass Arizona, a StreetPass meetup group in Arizona. I've only been to one meetup so far, but I got about 10 or so people from it, and I expect more from future meetups as our group grows larger.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Wish (Apr 22, 2011)

Ugh I didn't even know you could do that. @_@


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2011)

u look so silly with the toad hat.

I only have the Red Pikmin hat, Mario hat, and the cat ears  And i'm working on the Metroid: Other M and Mario & Bowser puzzles.


----------



## bloop2424 (Apr 24, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> I haven't seen any videos or pictures of all the Puzzle Swap panels completed online yet, so I decided to upload a video of my own. Has anyone else completed all the panels yet, or obtained all the hats from Find Mii?


 how di d you actually MEET perople?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 24, 2011)

bloop2424 said:


> how di d you actually MEET perople?


By taking my 3DS with me everywhere I go, lol. Like I posted before, Video Games Live got me a ton of people. Also there are a good amount of people around campus who have 3DSes, too. And I'm part of StreetPass Arizona, a StreetPass meetup group.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 27, 2011)

I've got a majority of the hats apparently, but the only puzzle I'm close to finishing is the Zelda puzzle.


----------



## Kyel (May 2, 2011)

Cool, going to enjoy this feature.


----------



## 3DS fan: jatniel (May 24, 2011)

how did you got all that hats if they are only like 10 rooms


----------



## Niya (May 24, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> u look so silly with the toad hat.
> 
> I only have the Red Pikmin hat, Mario hat, and the cat ears  And i'm working on the Metroid: Other M and Mario & Bowser puzzles.


 
^^^^


----------



## hkj42 (Oct 27, 2011)

i dont have a 3ds yet but how do you get all the peices


----------



## Deenz (Jan 27, 2012)

*Not all the puzzles!*

I found this while searching on how to find all of the hats in Find Mii (I was wondering if I had to spend a ton of coins to find a white hero to pass the dark room, or if I could change a hero's shirt). While I have only half of the hats, and have not completed a puzzle, I have the Pilot Wings Resort puzzle (with purple pieces)- so you do not yet have all of the puzzles, although you do have an impressive number of tags and completed items.


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2012)

That's because they added more and this thread was made before they got released.


----------



## Deenz (Jan 30, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> That's because they added more and this thread was made before they got released.



Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 25, 2012)

I have the following Hats.

Mario's cap
Luigi's cap
Toad
Browser
Red, Yellow, + Green Pikmin hats.
Cat, dog, + bunny ears.
Royal Crown

I don't have any puzzles finished yet.
Only have 4 streetpasses.
Working on streetpass quests!


----------

